# Lovell Dyett dead at 77



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

*WBZ Radio Legend Lovell Dyett Passes Away At 77*

BOSTON (CBS) - Lovell Dyett, a longtime talk show host on WBZ NewsRadio 1030, has passed away after a long illness. He was 77.

Dyett was noted throughout his life for being an erudite speaker, devoted community activist, and renowned television and radio broadcaster.

Read more: http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/05/29/wbz-radio-legend-lovell-dyett-passes-away-at-77/


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Another voice from my childhood silenced for good. What I liked about Dyett was that even if he completely disagreed with a caller, he always treated them fairly and with respect.

RIP Mr. Dyett.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I enjoyed listening to him too. RIP.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

He was a Police Officer in New Jersey, never knew.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Another voice from my childhood silenced for good. What I liked about Dyett was that even if he completely disagreed with a caller, he always treated them fairly and with respect.
> 
> RIP Mr. Dyett.


Although I rarely agreed with some of his topics, he always treated everyone with respect.

A true gentleman RIP


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Here was a guy with class. He'll be missed by anyone who respected the way he handled his show. RIP Mr. Dyett, you and many of your colleagues are the reason WBZ is not SHIT...in my humble opinion.

On a side note, Steve Leveille is just like him. Though an avid liberal, he is more FAIR than anyone else you can listen to. If someone comes on and make some off the wall far left comment, he will FORCE that person to defend it and explain it. Yeah, he does that to those on the right as well, but he's so damn fair, when he dies (MANY years from now) he'll go to political heaven where only those truly worthy go.


----------

